
Facebook's Zuckerberg says sorry in full-page newspaper ads - uptown
https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/25/europe/facebook-zuckerberg-cambridge-analytica-sorry-ads-newspapers-intl/index.html
======
overthemoon
This reminded me of Kalanick falling on his knees in an absurd display of
contrition: [http://www.businessinsider.com/how-travis-kalanick-
behaved-i...](http://www.businessinsider.com/how-travis-kalanick-behaved-in-
final-months-as-uber-ceo-report-2018-1)

